# CHANGER ECRAN DE VEILLE



## rizz (24 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Novice chez MAC depuis 3 jours, j'aimerai changer mon écran de veille sur mon MC Book Air.
J'ai opté pour LOTSAWATER. Mais je ne sais pas comment l'installer.

Merci pour votre et réponse à cette question quelque peu primaire.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juillet 2008)

Tu prends un cutter et tu découpes l'écran.


----------



## DeepDark (24 Juillet 2008)

rizz a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Novice chez MAC depuis 3 jours, j'aimerai changer mon écran de veille sur mon MC Book Air.
> J'ai opté pour LOTSAWATER. Mais je ne sais pas comment l'installer.
> ...


Pour l'installer : double clique sur l'archive > Clique sur le fichier > Installer > Le choisir dans Les pref Système.

Tout simplement


----------



## 217ae1 (24 Juillet 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tu prends un cutter et tu découpes l'écran.



Bonne idée

c'est vraiment utile écran de veille.

pour ne pas user la batterie mets le mac en veille et pas l'ecran


----------



## yokoult09 (8 Avril 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tu prends un cutter et tu découpes l'écran.



Ca sert à rien ton commentaire merci de t'abstenir


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2010)

Ça sert à rien ton up merci de t'abstenir.


----------



## yokoult09 (8 Avril 2010)

C'est juste que ça m'énerve que sur tous les forums d'Apple, il y a toujours des gros blazés qui croient qu'on a tous du temps à commencer à chercher des infos pendant des heures. C'est quand même à ça que servent des forums, à poser des questions!


----------



## David_b (8 Avril 2010)

Bravo pour le déterrage de topic 

A part ça:


> C'est quand même à ça que servent des forums, à poser des questions!


Non, tu te trompes: un forum _ça sert à chercher des réponses_, car la plupart du temps les questions qu'onsepose ont déjà été répondues.

Un forum n'est pas une bon dieu de hotline gratuite, surtout pas pour des gars trop fainéants pour remplir un champ de recherche :hein:


----------

